# Codesys-Motor simulieren in Visu



## Tiger30 (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe das Beispiel Förderband in Codesys gemacht. Jetzt bin ich dabei eine Visualisierung davon zu entwerfen.
Ich weiss leider nicht wie ich ne Motor simulieren kann bzw drehen lassen wenn ich die Start-Taste gedrückt habe.
Hat jemand vllt eine idee? Motor wird durch einen kreis simuliert

vielen danke im Voraus

mfg

T


----------



## Cerberus (16 Februar 2009)

Nur mal so als Ansatz, kann dir aber nicht sagen, inwieweit sowas in Codesys möglich ist:

Du könntest statt einem vollen Kreis einen offenen Kreis nehmen und dann die Öffnung kleiner bzw. größer werden lassen. Das kommt dann einer Motor-Drehung doch relativ nahe.


----------



## BoxHead (16 Februar 2009)

Du könntest auch mit einem Polygon einen Pfeil malen und den Drehpunkt auf die Mitte eines Kreises Legen. Dann noch bei der Absolutenbewegung des Polygons den Winkel mit einer Variable verbinden die immer von 0 bis 360 zählt.


----------



## Tiger30 (16 Februar 2009)

Danke für euere Vorschläge.
@BoxHead
Ich weiss nicht genau was du gemeint hast. Kannst du mir noch erkären wie ich deine idee realisieren kann
danke noch mal

Gruss
T.


----------



## BoxHead (16 Februar 2009)

Ich habs in ein kleines Projekt gepackt.


----------



## Tiger30 (16 Februar 2009)

Danke Boxhead 
gibt's vllt eine andere Möglichkeit, die doch erlaubt dass der Kreis läuft.
Das Förderband wird durch zwei Kreisen die mit einer Linie verbunden werden, dargestellt


----------



## BoxHead (16 Februar 2009)

Möglichkeiten gibt es viele aber ich verstehe gerade echt nicht was Du Dir so vorstellst. Ein sich drehender Kreis ist doch öde solange er einfarbig ist. Aber hier noch ein Beispiel.


----------



## Falli262 (9 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und weiss nicht ob das noch aktuell ist, aber falls ja, hab ich vielleicht was hinbekommen:

Anhang anzeigen blub.zip


----------

